# Full AOSP Rom



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, a little while back, I began hearing about some full AOSP rom ideas that people had planned. Since then I have heard nothing of the sort. I heard plans of a possible CM7 and a more likely OMFGB rom coming to Droid Charge. Has anyone heard these things or know of any updates? I for one would like to know.


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope........


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

R2DoesInc will most likely begin making OMFGB once the fascinate build is complete. This is all I have heard and I don't know how close it is to being done. As far as cm7 goes I have no idea. Kejar was looking into the hardware differences from the galaxy s mtd build from teamhacksung awhile ago though.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you know how close the Fascinate build is to being finished? Its in nightly phase, so I wonder how long it'll be?


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

R2 and I are going to start work on this at some point. Fascinate build is in nightly phase. But currently we are sorting out some things in the rom itself.

I should be getting my charge tomorrow or so but honestly probably will not tear into it until next week since I am going to be out of town for part of the week.

That said while we are going to be working on it. If you hold your breath you might die. Whereas on the tbolt we had some sort of code to go by with Code Aurora, with Samsung we have little to nothing.

But....excited to start work on it and hopefully at some point we will get it all going.


----------



## chuban7 (Jun 30, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> R2 and I are going to start work on this at some point. Fascinate build is in nightly phase. But currently we are sorting out some things in the rom itself.
> 
> I should be getting my charge tomorrow or so but honestly probably will not tear into it until next week since I am going to be out of town for part of the week.
> 
> ...


Can't you kang somethings from the fascinate 
like mms ,3g samsung ril,


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

chuban7 said:


> Can't you kang somethings from the fascinate
> like mms ,3g samsung ril,


some things im sure...but afaik 3g is dependent on the lte sim as well...its not like you can have just 3g


----------

